# Shaving mk1 bay opinions



## CasuallyWreckless (Aug 27, 2007)

I'm well under way shaving the bay for my mk1 vr6 project and want sum imput on how I can shave the seams on the top of the framerails but get sum structural integrity out of it at the same time any ideas?:beer:opcorn:


----------



## FLiGLi84 (Dec 5, 2006)

I was looking for some myself. Cant seem to find any. Good Luck and I will keep a eye out on this post.


----------



## 2slogetta (Jan 26, 2005)

Seams? Where the metal meets or overlaps? Or are you talking about crumple zones?


----------



## CasuallyWreckless (Aug 27, 2007)

Where the metal meets on top of the rail...


----------



## KDI_CUSTOMS (Mar 22, 2008)

sweetrocco420 said:


> Where the metal meets on top of the rail...


 If Im reading this right, you are talking about where the frame rail is spot-welded. It kind of looks like a mohawk on the frame rail....:laugh:. I received a rabbit shell that is super clean and the PO started doing just this type of shave. He told us it is structurally sound as long as your welds are strong. Basically, what he did was cut a small section and then tack-weld....cut some more and tack-weld. I have to finish what he started and Im gonna go back over all his welds just to make sure. I cant tell you how strong this is but I think it should be just fine. I have seen it done lots of times in wheel wells and other structural areas. 

Might wanna check out the Golf I/Jetta I section. Not sure if there is a shaved bay thread there or not. 

:beer: :thumbup:


----------



## CasuallyWreckless (Aug 27, 2007)

Cool!:thumbup: everytime I touch it with my welder it just melts away... I guess it time to upgrade from a harbor freight jobbie to one I can actually adjust the settings on...instead of just high n low lol


----------



## dasworths (Sep 7, 2010)

I was looking for some myself too


----------



## koko5869 (Feb 15, 2006)

sweetrocco420 said:


> Cool!:thumbup: everytime I touch it with my welder it just melts away... I guess it time to upgrade from a harbor freight jobbie to one I can actually adjust the settings on...instead of just high n low lol


 i have the same welder:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:i feel your pain 
try speeding up your wire feed.


----------



## CasuallyWreckless (Aug 27, 2007)

I just broke down and bought a Lincoln 140 pro it's fukenn sweeeet!:thumbup:


----------



## airplanewrencher (Oct 14, 2008)

Im in the process of this. Its a slow process. Make sure your welds are done well and i dont see it being a problem. Something that has not been mentioned yet is you might want to do something on the inside of the frame rail. Some kind of rust prevention.


----------



## KDI_CUSTOMS (Mar 22, 2008)

airplanewrencher said:


> Im in the process of this. Its a slow process. Make sure your welds are done well and i dont see it being a problem. Something that has not been mentioned yet is you might want to do something on the inside of the frame rail. Some kind of rust prevention.


Yes, I agree about the rust prevention part. I was going to media blast the car with aluminum oxide and then POR 15 the inside rails, floor and belly. 

So far, what you have looks very sexy!! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## CasuallyWreckless (Aug 27, 2007)

How would u get it on the inside of the rail? And wouldn't the weld pretty much burn it off?


----------



## airplanewrencher (Oct 14, 2008)

sweetrocco420 said:


> How would u get it on the inside of the rail? And wouldn't the weld pretty much burn it off?


I can fit my whole arm inside the rail. Its pretty spacious just pull your bumper bracket. After the weld take a wire brush or something and remove the peeled up old paint from all the heat. Small paint brush and hit it with por-15 or somthing along those lines.


----------



## CasuallyWreckless (Aug 27, 2007)

Ohhhhhh duhhh lol :thumbup: u sir are superior:beer: lol


----------



## airplanewrencher (Oct 14, 2008)

Here are a couple more of my rails from today. Not done yet.

Don't mind the crappy pic with the wet primer. Still a bit of work to do on the popped out dent on the inner fender.


----------



## KDI_CUSTOMS (Mar 22, 2008)

That looks good!! Love it!!!!


----------



## airplanewrencher (Oct 14, 2008)

Heres a little update. I was happy with the smootheness of all the seams from welding/grinding and layed some filler. 

















I'm happy with it so far. Theres more filler to come off in the last picture, just a quick spray before i left the shop to see what it looks like


----------



## 2slogetta (Jan 26, 2005)

Why not just bend some sheet metal, and make some filler panels. You could hammer the pinch weld over. Lay the new panel on top, and weld. This would also hide the front wheels whilst viewing the engine bay. Also keeping it structurally sound. Having a VR in there with butt welded seems doesnt sound to strong. You want lap joints


----------



## airplanewrencher (Oct 14, 2008)

I don't like the look of having a huge filler panel between the rails and inner fender. Others have done this and I haven't heard of anyone having problems structurally. I agree butt joints are not as strong. I don't think it will cause a problem with my ABA 16v...a vr6 on the otherhand who knows.


----------



## CasuallyWreckless (Aug 27, 2007)

2slogetta said:


> Why not just bend some sheet metal, and make some filler panels. You could hammer the pinch weld over. Lay the new panel on top, and weld. This would also hide the front wheels whilst viewing the engine bay. Also keeping it structurally sound. Having a VR in there with butt welded seems doesnt sound to strong. You want lap joints


From what I'm reading lap welds are weaker than butt welds:sly: we'll see how it'll hold up in the end


----------



## airplanewrencher (Oct 14, 2008)

I'll bump this. It's been a while here is how my rails turned out.









Ohhh frame rails


----------



## KDI_CUSTOMS (Mar 22, 2008)

Any updates on this?? I need motivation to work on one of the many dubs we have.


----------



## airplanewrencher (Oct 14, 2008)

does this help?











































I have not seen it yet but the engine bay was painted last night. The rest by friday.


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

not bad. i can't comment on the structural integrity, but as far as looks i think it works.


----------



## airplanewrencher (Oct 14, 2008)

From today


----------



## KDI_CUSTOMS (Mar 22, 2008)

YES!!! That works for me!! Shaved bays are beautiful. Now I need to start on one of mine so I can post some pics.


----------



## airplanewrencher (Oct 14, 2008)

good luck. I underestimated the amount of time i was going to spend sitting in that bay...And i didnt really go too crazy. All the little things really add up.


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

how bad of an idea is it to smooth out the crumple zones?


----------



## airplanewrencher (Oct 14, 2008)

I assume you mean from a safety standpoint. It may make a difference in how it crumples. How substantial that difference is the question. I personally dont think it will change the end result much at all. Its pretty minor when you put it on the big scale of **** people do to their cars.


----------



## CasuallyWreckless (Aug 27, 2007)

I'm in the process of smoothing the crumple zones for my mk1 vr, like airplane said takes a lottttt longer than you interprit:thumbup: I'll post pics of mine in a lil bitopcorn:


----------



## CasuallyWreckless (Aug 27, 2007)

Still not satisfied but I sprayed it to get an idea...


----------



## 2slogetta (Jan 26, 2005)

MyCarIsRed said:


> how bad of an idea is it to smooth out the crumple zones?


 Crumple Zones are to meant to contain damage and disperse pressure during an impact. In other words, every fender bender may result in a Totaled Vehicle if there weren't crumple areas.


----------

